# Spilo??



## knshro13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Is this a Spilo?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Based on your picture alone.

No! Maybe a northern Rio Paraná Basin _S. cf. marginatus_ but the pre-dorsal line apparently supports that as little as the tail-marking says _S. spilopleura_.
Any idea on collection-point?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

it has the shape of a mac/spilo but i'm thinking rhom.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks like a sanchezi.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

pretty sure thats a sanchezi


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Doesn't look like it...Where is it from?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sanchezi.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

yep, Sanchezi.


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

sanchezi


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

At this point, I do not think _S. sanchezi_. It may be that the pic plays tricks on my eyes, but I see a compressus-group elongation in the serra.


----------



## knshro13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! any help is appreciated.

I actually got this from a friend of mine who doesnt know where it came from.

I was thinking Sanchezi but i could be wrong..

Here is another picture. hopefully better.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

I fully understand why others think 'sanchezi', but I have i fish that looks completely like yours, that is out of Southern Brazil, so for that specimen 'sanchezi' is out of the question.

Origin is everything.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Kinda looks like a Black Skirt Tetra, but I could be wrong. Possibly a Sanchezi, wait and see how big it is in the next 8 months.


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Pterogho said:


> I fully understand why others think 'sanchezi', but I have i fish that looks completely like yours, that is out of Southern Brazil, so for that specimen 'sanchezi' is out of the question.
> 
> Origin is everything.


The real question is this. Can you BET YOUR LIFE that your fish or the fish in question actually CAME from southern brasil??? Sadly there is no gaurantee that a fish came from where they say it did. So ya... its probly a sanchezi, and yours possibly the same. Also, alot of the said waters these fish are picked from, are in remote area's. That for the most part have species that arnt even known or described, So to say sanchezi's are to be found in ONE area only? well no one really knows, they just know alot are picked from said areas. But again this is my opinion.


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

italianstylzzz said:


> I fully understand why others think 'sanchezi', but I have i fish that looks completely like yours, that is out of Southern Brazil, so for that specimen 'sanchezi' is out of the question.
> 
> Origin is everything.


The real question is this. Can you BET YOUR LIFE that your fish or the fish in question actually CAME from southern brasil??? Sadly there is no gaurantee that a fish came from where they say it did. So ya... its probly a sanchezi, and yours possibly the same. Also, alot of the said waters these fish are picked from, are in remote area's. That for the most part have species that arnt even known or described, So to say sanchezi's are to be found in ONE area only? well no one really knows, they just know alot are picked from said areas. But again this is my opinion.
[/quote]

Italiansylzzz for President


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

new pics look even more like sanchezi that the first one did


----------



## knshro13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone for the help!

Are they known for their slow growth? because my friend has had this one for about 2 years already and its only about 4 inches.

mainly fed on goldfish and kept in a 30gal tank.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Well.

I can, of cause, only stand by what I've been told.
My fish is _*imported*_ from Southern Brazil, and due to the restrictions within Brassilian law, it is therefor certainly a Brassilian specie.
For all we know at this point _S. sanchezi_ is from Peru.
I do, though, see many more iridiscent scales on this specimen shown in this thread, so your guess on 'sanchezi' is qualified.

I've kept _S. sanchezi_ myself, and my other fish carries features different to this.
Especially the serra, _S. sanchezi_ shows a serra much like _S. rhombeus_ where my fish shows a more vertically elongated serra like we know from the compressus-group, and I tend to see the same feature in some of the pictures shown here, please note the picture in the first post.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

knshro13 said:


> Thanks alot everyone for the help!
> 
> Are they known for their slow growth? because my friend has had this one for about 2 years already and its only about 4 inches.
> 
> mainly fed on goldfish and kept in a 30gal tank.


That sounds a lot like my sanchezi's growth. I bought him at around 2" and it took about 2 years to get 4-5". Tank size and diet in this case probably isn't helping the growth rate (especially the diet...tell your friend to ditch the feeders). Filtration, water changes, and tank temperature affect the growth rate as well.

Sanchezi are great little serras!


----------

